# What grams extracted esspresso required?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking to start measuring the quantity of espresso extraction via classic using an electronic scale under cup on drip tray i.e:









Reading up a little on the subject I get confused regards brew ratio.

To start my understanding about this subject, I would like advice on the following:

18.0 grams in the basket of Java Jampit to produce espresso for a large...say 8oz cappuccino.

What extraction quantity in grams am I looking to produce, and in how many seconds?

Cheers


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Aim for 28-29g of liquid (1.6 ratio) for 20-30 seconds based on your taste preference. Try one at the lower range, one in the middle, and one in the upper. Generally speaking the faster the extraction the more sour it the shot should be and the longer, the more bitter. However, with the Gaggia it will be hard for you to get exact results because the temperature swings also have a big effect on taste.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Java jampit requires to pulled short to be at its best


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Java jampit requires to pulled short to be at its best


When you say pulled short do you mean ground finer to shorten the shot or the pour cut short as suggested by another member in the how to make a flat white thread, surely they'd bring very different flavours?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you chat to the roaster they will give you an insight into the best parameters for a particular bean. When I pulled this bean at the grind off event, I loaded up 16.5 grams and ran the shot for 20 seconds, instead of the full 27 second target, this produced a lovely sweet ristretto of approx I fluid oz and 20 grams, so my advice on this bean is get a good extraction at 18 grams in 28 grams out over 27 seconds and try it, then do exactly the same preparation but this time stop the shot at 20 seconds and enjoy!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ thanks for the replies I can now also understand how to calculate the ratio and it's great to get some inside knowledge on this particular bean. Will try the 1:6 ratio between 20sec and 27sec and report back tomorrow.....have plenty of beans but may need to get some more milk in


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well things went very well this morning. Knew I had to go finer on the grind to achieve times and gave the mignon a 5mm adjustment on the dial.

Nutation with light tamp.

First shot Achieved 28g in 29 seconds. dry puck.

Getting a gourgeous sweet smell of marzipan in the shot.

With espresso I predominantly produce milk based drinks but for tasting purposes I drank the shot .....and really enjoyed it

Pulled the shot short in 20 seconds and was equally impressed.....sweeter than the first shot and equally enjoyable.

I normally use a larger cup for cappuccino but as I'm using the 8oz illy cups for extraction under the scale, thought it rude not to use. Pulled short again at 20 seconds. Steamed some milk and produced my nicest ever milk based drink:angel:.......the jampit was certainly not lost in the milk as with my previous efforts.

i still have a few things to work on but your advice has really improved my coffee experience:good:


----------

